#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Piping Stress Analysis Manual

## Paldex

Dear Friends,

The following is the link of excellant pipe stress analysis manual

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Caution: Download it as soon as possible, the link may dead if it is found to be copywrite material.....See More: Piping Stress Analysis Manual

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot indeed

----------


## kp2008

Thank for sharing

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks for useful material

----------


## AYAZUDDIN

Man Thanks a lot ....awesome sharing.....thanks again....do u have the whole book ...if u have then pls send me the link @
ayaz_eng80@yahoo.com......I am working as a Piping / Pipeline Engineer....if u have any nice calculation manual regarding pipeline ...then do share with me ...........

----------


## mrk

thanks

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Piping Stress Analysis handbooks:
1. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
2. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
3. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
4.a. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
4.b. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## AYAZUDDIN

My Dear Brother ,

Abdel Halim Galala .

Thanks a lot for ur excellent sharing ....thanx again 

Regards

AYAZUDDIN

----------


## alex man

thanks alot mr abdel halim

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Additional pipe stress analysis books:
5. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
6. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## maskedsperm

Very nice compilation of books,,, thanks for sharing them with the forum...

----------


## victorlachica

Hi Abdel Halim Galala



Excellent ebooksSee More: Piping Stress Analysis Manual

----------


## soloweber

THE LINK SEEMS TO BE DEAD.PLEASE UPLOAD AGAIN OR SEND THE LINK TO MY E MAIL ID  soloweber@yahoo.com   thanks in advance

----------


## soloweber

THE LINKS ARE DEAD.CAN SOMEBODY UPLOAD THE LINK AGAIN OR SEND TO MY EMAIL ID soloweber@yahoo.com.      THANKS IN ADVANCE

----------


## faisal99

@ Abdel Halim Galala

Excellent books .......... Can you pl share Pipe Stress Engineering by L.C.Peng..........

----------


## Tengku_Syahdilan

Faisal99 please buy it...

----------


## zhaoy

thank u for your pretty nice sharing, and all of them are valid.

----------


## jsn1980

Excellent books .......... Can you pl share Pipe Stress Engineering by L.C.Peng..........

----------


## jsn1980

Excellent books .......... Can you pl share Pipe Stress Engineering by L.C.Peng.......... my mail id jsn.1980@hotmail.com

----------


## soloweber

The four link above are dead.can someone in the house upload again or send link to mt email ID soloweber@yahoo.com     warm regards

----------


## mrk

Excellent books .......... 
Thank u Very Much.....

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## jakhan

thanks so much

----------


## deskdesign

hi guys, has anybody got this book "Dynamic Analysis and Failure Modes of Simple Structures" by daniel schiff, please i need it

See More: Piping Stress Analysis Manual

----------


## engsamer

is any manual piping stress analysis book in SI units

----------


## engsamer

how to verfiy manual calculation with caesar

----------


## buddy19

the link is dead Bro..pls mail me buddy.sinaga@gmail.com

----------


## UbaidQureshi

Any body have access to the following:
Modeling and analysis of fiberglass reinforced plastic pipe (FRP EVALUATION, STATIC
CAESAR II SEMINAR JOB:
SEISMIC LOADS) (COOLH2O)

----------


## farzin5791

the link is dead Bro..pls mail me mozafari.farzin@gmail.com
I will be appreciated

----------


## Francisco Novoa

hello, i verifity with the method analitic general, this method is in the book "tubulacoes industriais, pedro carlos da silva telles"
regards.

----------


## Gasflo

Hi Paldex
It may look 2 years later request but if you can upload it again I will appreciated.
Regards
Gasflo

----------


## Gasflo

Oh! I forgot,  all others links are dead. I guess I found this forum a bit late. 
I do not know if all the material already shared before can be uploaded again, maybe it is too much to ask.
I will appreciate any material about this subject.

In addition I am looking for "ASCE Guidelines for seismic evaluation and design of petrochemical facilities" and "Piping and pipe support systems design and engineering" by Paul R Smith & Thomas J Van Laan.

If anyone in the forum can share them I will appreciate too.

Regards
Gaasflo

----------


## robinho

the link is dead? I cant do download....pleade Anyone share these books with me again??

thanks a lot!!

robson

----------


## budz

Hi,

Upload the link again, Please!!!!

----------


## galant1960

thank you very much

----------


## samir5101

dear sir, can you provide piping equipment by trouvay caucin

See More: Piping Stress Analysis Manual

----------


## ahtze

The link is dead, can someone please reupload? Thanks!

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------

